
Backing Up [Encrypted] Firmware from Dallas Semiconductor DS5002FP [pdf] - banbam
http://www.afdelingp.dk/files/articles/ds5002fp/ds5002fp.pdf
======
banbam
And here's the write-up from a MAME developer about the chips, including the
situation with dying Gaelco arcade games using them:
[https://mamedev.emulab.it/haze/2017/07/17/ds5002fp-
dumping/](https://mamedev.emulab.it/haze/2017/07/17/ds5002fp-dumping/)

